# shelf life



## smooth

Example sentence/context:
Extended Shelf Life Refrigerated Foods

---------------------
Hola,
Podria alguien darme una traduccion de la expresion shelf life?
gracias


----------



## cuchuflete

smooth said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> Extended Shelf Life Refrigerated Foods
> 
> ---------------------
> Hola,
> Podria alguien darme una traduccion de la expresion shelf life?
> gracias



Hola Smooth,
Bienvenid@ a los foros.

Shelf life:  
_*Vida Media - Fecha de Caducidad


*_ "Los productos comercializados por la corporación SIGMA-ALDRICH son para uso en  investigación. Por ello, y debido al alto número de productos ofrecidos es  inviable e inapropiado asignar fechas de caducidad formales para todos ellos.

 Podemos, no obstante, sugerir fechas de reensayo para nuestros productos que permitan a los investigadores decidir si la velocidad de cambio en la pureza de un producto, afectará el uso de dicho producto en su aplicación concreta. Es la denominada SHELF LIFE.
 SIGMA-ALDRICH indica ya esta *Vida Media* (Shelf life) para muchos de sus productos en sus certificados de análisis. "



un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## smooth

gracias por la respuesta tan rapida


----------



## Eugin

Hola Smooth!
yo utilizo siempre "_vida útil_" para "Shelf life", que en el contexto de medicamentos, se refiere al período que pueden estar a la venta en el estante de una farmacia!!!
También lo he visto como "vida media", pero creo, sin contrariar a Cuchu, que es más correcto "vida útil".

Para "Fecha de caducidad" me parece mejor: "Expiry date".     

Espero que te ayude!!
Saludos!


----------



## smooth

Gracias Eugin,
Estoy un poco perdida porque este termino lo estoy utilizando muy a menudo en la industria del envase alimentario. Creo que se usa el termino ingles pero se que hay otras expresiones validas (solo que no me acuerdo donde las he visto!)


----------



## cuchuflete

Eugin said:
			
		

> Hola Smooth!
> yo utilizo siempre "_vida útil_" para "Shelf life", que en el contexto de medicamentos, se refiere al período que pueden estar a la venta en el estante de una farmacia!!!
> También lo he visto como "vida media", pero creo, sin contrariar a Cuchu, que es más correcto "vida útil".
> 
> Para "Fecha de caducidad" me parece mejor: "Expiry date".
> 
> Espero que te ayude!!
> Saludos!



Hola Eugin,
Yo no diría que uno sea "más correcto" que otro...porque he visto vida media, igual que vida útil en varios lugares.  Parece que depende de la región, la industria, y el gusto personal del escritor.



> Retardar la maduración de frutas tropicales como banana, papaya y mango(en general tanto en este caso como en los siguientes, *la vida útil* se duplica o triplica),  y demorar la senescencia de champiñones y espárragos;  http://caebis.cnea.gov.ar/aplicaciones/alim/square04_green.gif


 http://caebis.cnea.gov.ar/aplicaciones/alim/Irra1.html



> El proceso del eviscerado es el siguiente: se abre por el vientre desde las branquias hasta la cola y después se separa el hígado, se desprenden las vísceras. Algunas veces se separan las paredes abdominales que pueden quedar flotando y se arroja el pescado a una cubeta de lavado. Esta operación es de suma importancia para los especialistas en tecnología pesquera y constituye un factor muy importante y limitante en* la vida media* del pescado y su calidad.


 http://www.ceniap.gov.ve/publica/divulga/fd21/texto/manipulacion.htm

Expiry date  me suena de BE.  En AE se dice 'expiration date'.  Los dos son correctos.

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## smooth

hola a todos,
el problema que estoy encontrando reside en el español utilizado. Parece ser que el español utilizado en España difiere un poco del español utilizado en Sudamerica. Estoy intentando traducir un folleto de mi empresa al español para el mercado español (me entendeis??) y cuando miro en la web de otra gente para encontrar expresiones similares, encuentro variaciones segun de donde proviene la web!
Gracias a todos de todos modos. He de pensar cual va a ser mi opcion


----------



## lauranazario

Del Oxford Spanish Dictionary...

*shelf life* = tiempo que puede conservarse un producto perecedero sin que se deteriore.

A diferencia del inglés, aparentemente no hay un sólo término 'uniforme' en español.

Saludos... y bienvenido(a) al foro, Smooth.
LN


----------



## Eugin

Ok, cuchuflete, perdona mi observación, puede ser que a veces no tenga en cuenta tan claramente la diferencia idiomática entre las variantes del español!!  

gracias por tu aclaración!!!
Saluditos!


----------



## el_novato

Una pregunta:

¿*Shelf Life* es lo que en México conocemos como *Fecha de caducidad*?


*shelf life*​*n.* 

The length of time a product may be stored without becoming unsuitable for use or consumption.  http://www.yourdictionary.com/ahd/s/s0333100.html 

- The length of time a product can safely remain in storage between production and consumption. After this period, deterioration makes the product unfit for sale and/or consumption. Virtually every good has a shelf life, but services (if totally intangible) do not. Shelf life is not related to product obsolescence.    http://www.marketingpower.com/mg-dictionary-view2859.php


----------



## germanpenn

Hola! llego un poco tarde! Creo que vida útil y fecha de caducidad son prácticamente sinónimos, aunque "vida útil" suele emplearse más para bienes tecnológicos que para alimentos y otros bienes perecederos (se habla de vida útil de una computadora, un automóvil, una ampolleta o bombilla, etc). "Fecha de caducidad" o "fecha de vencimiento" es más usual para medicamentos, alimentos, y productos orgánicos o químicos en general. 
Por último, "vida media" es un termino de física teórica para indicar la degradación de átomos radiactivos, con lo que su uso en otro tipo de ámbitos suena bastante extraño (así, se habla de vida media del uranio, por ejemplo).
Saludos,
germanpenn


----------



## Aristoteles

*how i must understand this expression "shelf life"?*
*Many thanks.*


----------



## helenduffy

Hi, Aristoteles,
The "shelf life" of a product (usually food) is the amount of time it can stay on the shelf in the market before it goes out of date; duration of productive life, lifespan

P.S. You should say: "How should I understand this expression?" or "What does this expression mean?" (Not "how I must...?")


----------



## Pyrenees

I know that this matter has been handled several times, but I have another suggestion:

how about "vida en almacenamiento"?

Sólo me gustaría recibir opiniones.

Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ideally in the forum, we would only have one thread about the term shelf-life as it applies to the longevity of a product in storage.  I would encourage you to contribute to one of the existing threads (as well as the threads with different names, but the same topic -- shell-life, self-life), rather than start another one.


----------



## Pyrenees

I think that the idea of "merging" is excellent and am sorry not to have continued with the same thread. It's simply a lack of practice, but it won't happen again.

Thanks for your suggestion and comprehension.

Pyreness


----------



## kittycat

*shelf life *
*vida util* is the appropriate term you are looking for. On Internet you'll find plenty of information under that term


----------



## Barbara S.

In Mexico it's "caducidad" which is the sell by date.


----------



## danielfranco

Una pequeña duda con respecto a caducidad. Yo pensé que caducidad se refería al estado de no servir para nada ya nunca más. O sea, al llegar la fecha de caducidad, quiere decir que llega el momento en que ya no sirve el mugrero ese. Pero "shelf life" se refiere a todo el período cuando todavía sirve la cosa esa para lo que sirva. O sea, que todavía está buena. Que sigue siendo útil.


----------



## Mate

Helen lo explicó perfectamente:





helenduffy said:


> Hi, Aristoteles,
> The "shelf life" of a product (usually food) is the amount of time it can stay on the shelf in the market before it goes out of date


----------



## Barbara S.

The shelf life is the period from when it's put on the shelf of a store until the expiration date (caudicidad) on the label. The shelf life of a box of cereal may be a year, fresh milk less than a week. Figuratively, the shelf life of a rock band may only be a few months.


----------



## Pyrenees

Thanks to all of you. If it's a matter of food, I think I'll use "caducidad" and if it's others, "vida útil".

You've all been of help. I hope I'll be able to correspond one day.

Pyrenees


----------



## Andrm

Aunque esto lleva su tiempo aquí, me parece que igual se necesita, fecha de caducidad, *vida* media, *vida* útil de almacenamiento, *vida* útil de un artículo, período que pueden estar a la venta en el estante


----------



## DieGales

hola:
en terminos de laboratirio y productos q se emplean en el mismo,*shelf life* es como bien dijo kittycat *vida util*.en este campo eso significa el tiempo q ese producto puede ser almacenado hasta su uso siendo fiable su utilizacion.
algo asi como fecha de caducidad en los alimentos.
un saludo


----------



## Mate

According to this link definig "shelf life" the meaning varies, at least to some extent, depending on the product or material. 

Generally, _"the length of time a product or material may be stored without deterioration"_ is the most accepted definition of "shelf life". 

That would translate as "vida útil".

But it would not be a proper translation in this case:

_"The amount of time an unsold book remains on the bookstore shelf before the store manager pulls it to make room for newer incoming stock with greater (or at least untested) sales potential." _


----------



## abeltio

En un proyecto con materiales perecederos (pinturas epoxi) el superintendente de almacén utilizó "supervivencia" como título de la columna en su hoja de cálculo, para controlar que no se exceda dicho plazo

*supervivencia en almacén*, diría para un texto de traducción.

Creo que tiene su mérito, dado que:

*vida útil*

En castellano designa la vida "en servicio" de algo, y no el hecho de "morir" en la estantería sin haber sido nunca utilizado para su propósito.

Saludos.
a.


----------



## MeL 07

Hola a todos! ¿Cómo dirían en español "shelf-life"? Sé lo que significa, pero no se me ocurre la traducción exacta.

Ésta es la frase: These products will have shelf-life of 15 days.

Mi traducción: Estos productos durarán 15 días ¿en góndola?.

Se trata de productos frescos a los que se les inyecta un gas que les permite mantener la frescura por más tiempo.

¡¡Desde ya, muchas gracias por sus sugerencias!!

MeL


----------



## rocstar

Vida de mostrador.
Rocstar


----------



## Prometo

El tiempo de durabilidad de estos productos antes de su venta es de 15 días.


----------



## MeL 07

¡Gracias por sus sugerencias!  MeL

Hay algún argentino por ahí al que se le ocurra otra cosa?


----------



## jalibusa

"Vida útil sin abrir" o "..antes de abrir" . Hace falta ser argentino para tener ideas?


----------



## rocstar

Hola.
Vida de anaquel....se parece a la que ya di.
Rocstar


----------



## MeL 07

jalibusa said:


> "Vida útil sin abrir" o "..antes de abrir" . Hace falta ser argentino para tener ideas?


 

No, evidentemente no... Yo soy argentina y no se me ocurre!!!! 

El tema es que no me parece que quede clara la idea. Les doy más contexto a ver si entre todos (incluídos los hermanos "del otro lado del charco") llegamos a algo que explique la situación en pocas palabras y que a su vez se entienda en Argentina...(por favor contemplen que ya está avanzado el viernes y a esta altura de la semana las ideas se me diluyen... ) 

Los productos son frutas (o sea que no se pueden abrir jalibusa) y ya vienen peladas y listas para su consumo, se les agrega un gas para que puedan durar más tiempo frescas.

Gracias por tus propuestas Rocstar, pero te cuento que en mi país la palabra "anaquel" no es de uso frecuente y justamente este texto habla de frutas vendidas en supermercados (no en mostrador).

Prometo: no sé si durabilidad aplica en este caso, es que estoy muy mareada ya...

Disculpen si insisto, es que realmente no termino de encotrarle la vuelta a todo este texto que estoy traduciendo y ya quiero terminar la jornada laboral (quedan pocas neuronas encendidas a esta altura).

Mil gracias!!

MeL


----------



## jalibusa

Si las frutas están peladas y con un gas que las proteje, *SIN DUDA* están dentro de algún tipo de envase, y la "vida útil antes de abrir (el envase)...." podría ser aplicable, aunque te soy sincero, no suena tan bien como "shelf life".


----------



## MeL 07

jalibusa said:


> Si las frutas están peladas y con un gas que las proteje, *SIN DUDA* están dentro de algún tipo de envase, y la "vida útil antes de abrir (el envase)...." podría ser aplicable, aunque te soy sincero, no suena tan bien como "shelf life".


 

Gracias hermano ríoplatense!  Creo que lo voy a seguir meditando durante el fin de semana a ver si "se me prende la lamparita" y encuentro "esa" palabra...

Igualmente agradeceré vuestras sugerencias. 

Saludos a todos! 

MeL


----------



## rocstar

encuentra el equivalente a shelf y listo !....por acá decimos anaquel..o quizá mostrador..encuentra cómo le dicen por allá..        vida de xxxxx.
Rocstar


----------



## smooth

mil gracias!! Mientras tanto, ha sido la industria misma la que me dió la respuesta. "Shelf life trials" son pruebas de envejecimiento, y eso es lo que he estado buscando!


----------



## Prometo

_Los productos son frutas_

_Prometo: no sé si durabilidad aplica en este caso, es que estoy muy mareada ya..._


El tiempo de frescura de estos productos antes de su venta es de 15 días.

Estos productos permanecen frescos por 15 días.


----------



## alacant

Hola,

Periodo de caducidad.

Saludos, A


----------



## MeL 07

¡Muchas gracias a tod@s!

MeL 

P.D: era cierto que no se necesitaba ser argentino para tener ideas...


----------



## Zeprius

Su período de comercialización es de 15 días a partir de la fecha


----------



## BAMA_ICE

ok recurro a vuestra ayuda con las siguientes palabras es que no entiendo muy bien a lo que va "...capable to obtaining a longer *shelf life*"  a ver mi propuesta es  vida util de los estantes??? el texto es sobre los nuevos productos de una empresa que trabaja con pesticidas contra los residuos


----------



## Black Horse

Se le denomina *vida de anaquel*.


----------



## papillon

Hola *BAMA-ICE*,
si introduces "shelf life" en la función de busqueda (Search) de WR, así con comillas, enconrarás por lo menos 6 otros hilos donde se habla de este término. Espero que te ayude.
Saludos​


----------



## loidachang

Muy buenas, 

no se me ocurre cómo traducir exactamente al castellano "shelf life"

alguna idea?

muchas gracias, 
loida


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Puedes decir: "está/no está caducado". Es lo único que se me ocurre.

Sayah


----------



## loidachang

Muchas gracias Sayah, me resulta un tanto dificil ya que se trata de una presentación de powerpoint y uno de los bullets es shelf life

a lo mejor duración / caducidad del producto?

grcxs,
loida


----------



## alacant

Fecha de caducidad.


----------



## Cubanboy

alacant said:


> Fecha de caducidad.



Hi! My sweet little bird. How are you? I agree with you and I would like to add another one:


*Vida útil (de almacenamiento).*

Have a good day!
Regards.


----------



## coquis14

Qué tal , hay una pequeña diferencia entre "vida útil" y "fecha de caducidad".La primera se usa en dispositivos o artefactos como una batería y la otra se usa con comestibles.

Saludos


----------



## loidachang

Ok got it!! Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestras respectivas traducciones

saludos,
loida


----------



## JACESA

El término utilizado en español más comunmente utilizado en México y algunos otros países es "Vida de anaquel"  esto lo hemos podido constatar por más de 20 años de experiencia en las áreas de envase y embalaje. Para las industrias Farmacéutica, Alimenticia, de Bebidas, etc.
Espero la información sea de utilidad.


----------



## ccesarjj

Hola a todos,

He estado trabajando con la traducción de algunos textos sobre pruebas de estabilidad de medicamentos para determinar justamente "*shelf life*"  y, en el mercado mexicano, el término usado es literalmente "*vida de anaquel*" que, según me explicaba un especialista en el área,  NO debe confundirse con "*caducidad*" o periodo de caducidad. Son conceptos diferentes.

Este especialista me comentaba que el segundo término suele emplearse cuando el medicamento ya ha sido vendido o está en punto de venta (y es justo el que lee el consumidor en el empaque) mientras que "vida de anaquel" se refiere a un periodo que manejan internamente los laboratorios para referirse al tiempo a partir del cual el producto ya está completamente elaborado y permanece en almacenamiento y satisface aún ciertas condiciones. Me explicaban que la vida de anaquel en ocasiones coincide con el periodo de caducidad (y por eso a veces se confunden ambos términos), pero también es común que la vida de anaquel sea más corta.

Según me dijeron, los laboratorios pueden retirar producto "no caducado" distribuido en farmacias porque ha concluido su periodo de "vida de anaquel".

En lo personal yo había revisado textos donde se manejaba el termino "vida de anaquel", pero en el área de ingeniería de alimentos y, ahí, efectivamente "caducidad" y "vida de anaquel" no coinciden. *Un producto "no caducado" puede tener una vida de anaquel más corta debido a que han cambiado algunas de sus propiedades que lo hacen menos atractivo para el consumidor *(por ejemplo, su color), sin que ello signifique que el producto es perjudicial, o está "echado a perder".

Saludos,
CC


----------



## Currixan

En español de España, "shelf-life" es *vida últil* o *duración*.
*Fecha de caducidad* o *Caducidad* sería "expiry date"

Tened en cuenta que "shelf life" puede usarse también en cosas que no son alimentos, sino por ejemplo algo que se queda obsoleto, y que al final de dicha "shelf-life" ya no se podría vender, por lo tanto, fecha de caducidad no valdría en este caso.

Seguramente hay alimentos que tienen una vida útil mayor que la fecha de caducidad... ¿o no habéis comida nunca un yogur uno o dos días más tarde de la fecha que pone en la tapa? 

Algo muy útil que tienen aquí en Inglaterra en todos los productos es "display until" y "use by", que yo creo que definirían perfectamente la vida en la "estantería" del supermercado (es decir, más tarde de esa fecha, el supermercado no puede vender ese producto, aunque aún pueda estar bueno para el consumo) y la vida real, pero la de verdad (cuando ese producto está ya malo, es decir, le sale moho o se acida).


----------



## Malacandra

danielfranco said:


> Una pequeña duda con respecto a caducidad. Yo pensé que caducidad se refería al estado de no servir para nada ya nunca más. O sea, al llegar la fecha de caducidad, quiere decir que llega el momento en que ya no sirve el mugrero ese. Pero "shelf life" se refiere a todo el período cuando todavía sirve la cosa esa para lo que sirva. O sea, que todavía está buena. Que sigue siendo útil.




Bastante tarde llego, pero entiendo lo mismo que danielfranco.  Me parece que "shelf-life" se podría traducir como "período de aptitud". Por ejemplo, el período de aptitud de un producto es de 365 días (durante ese tiempo se puede consumir, todavía es bueno). Y la fecha de caducidad es lo que dice danielfranco... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Currixan

Hacedme caso a lo que dije, que es como se traduce en economía


----------



## Malacandra

Currixan said:


> Hacedme caso a lo que dije, que es como se traduce en economía



Jaja si vos lo decís  Mi traducción era del español al inglés y la frase a traducir era "período de aptitud", que traduje como "shelf-life".

¡Saluditos, Currixan! Y gracias

Malacandra


----------



## ccesarjj

Gracias por los comentarios. El trabajo que hemos hecho y comentado ya con varios especialistas en México desde que se publicó por primera vez este hilo concluyó con el manejo en nuestro país del término "shelf life" como "vida de anaquel" en los diversos textos que se nos encomendó traducir. Este término, efectivamente, como se ha mencionado en varias notas, no es lo mismo que el "período de caducidad". Los criterios para establecer la duración de la "vida de anaquel" son diferentes a los que determinan caducidad, por lo regular son de naturaleza  mercadológica (por ejemplo, ofrecer a los clientes productos "muy frescos"). 

Saludos,
CC


----------



## Malacandra

ccesarjj said:


> Gracias por los comentarios. El trabajo que hemos hecho y comentado ya con varios especialistas en México desde que se publicó por primera vez este hilo concluyó con el manejo en nuestro país del término "shelf life" como "vida de anaquel" en los diversos textos que se nos encomendó traducir. Este término, efectivamente, como se ha mencionado en varias notas, no es lo mismo que el "período de caducidad". Los criterios para establecer la duración de la "vida de anaquel" son diferentes a los que determinan caducidad, por lo regular son de naturaleza  mercadológica (por ejemplo, ofrecer a los clientes productos "muy frescos").
> 
> Saludos,
> CC



Mirá vos... la verdad que cuando leí "vida de anaquel" me pareció algo rebuscado, pero aparece mucho en google con el sentido que decís. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo  

¡Gracias por el dato! Saludos


----------



## Currixan

Ah, vale. Es que no me debí fijar que había tres páginas. Solo leí el final, y claro, shelf-life no tiene nada que ver con la caducidad del producto.

Por otro lado, lo de "anaquel" no lo he escuchado nunca, así que lo mismo es como lo usáis en México, pero anaquel viene a ser lo mismo que estantería, así que veo que el concepto es el mismo: el tiempo en el que el producto puede permanecer en la "estantería" del supermercado para considerarse (como bien decís) como "fresco". Siempre es bueno aprender cosas nuevas. Gracias.


----------

